# Best wire strippers?



## Fate

I just lost my strippers somehow and I'm looking for one equal to or better than then. Here is my old pair.

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-1011-St...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1298787428&sr=1-6

They worked great but I really need help on deciding which pair to buy based on one factor - the loop holes. I used a bigger pair for a day and the loops were nothing like the one I lost. I don't know how many real electricians use the loop holes (I'm still in school) but I feel like it helps me a lot, saves time, and does it perfect.. well the old one.

So I was wondering, are all loop holes the same or do they vary slightly? If you've used a pair you remember that stood out, please fill me in.


----------



## jmellc

I like ones that have screw cutters, at least 6-32 & 8-32. Some have 10-32 & 10-24. I think most types are pretty good on stripping wire.


----------



## farlsincharge

My advice is to get some ideal strippers and never look back. The loop holes take some getting used to after using the kleins, but it is well worth it.


----------



## mikeh32

I will agree with ideals. Best i have owned


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Fate said:


> I just lost my strippers somehow and I'm looking for one equal to or better than then. Here is my old pair.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-1011-St...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1298787428&sr=1-6
> 
> They worked great but I really need help on deciding which pair to buy based on one factor - the loop holes. I used a bigger pair for a day and the loops were nothing like the one I lost. I don't know how many real electricians use the loop holes (I'm still in school) but I feel like it helps me a lot, saves time, and does it perfect.. well the old one.
> 
> So I was wondering, are all loop holes the same or do they vary slightly? If you've used a pair you remember that stood out, please fill me in.


 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/croc-wire-strippers-19664/


----------



## GEORGE D

The craftsman one is great. It's an exact replica of the Klein style, not the one you used but the other longer one . Plus there lifetime replacement, I'm on my third pair.


----------



## mattsilkwood

These are the ones I use. I don't think klein makes them as every company out there has a pair that are identicle. 
The crimpers on them suck but the screw cutters are great. I use them to cut screws almost as much as I do to strip wire.


----------



## jwjrw

Right now I am using Ideal reflex. I've had two or 3 different models of every brand. IMO they all work about the same. Buy the brand that feels best in your hand.


----------



## crazyboy

Kinetic Reflex Super T-Stripper :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E

Fate said:


> I just lost my strippers somehow and I'm looking for one equal to or better than then. Here is my old pair.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-1011-St...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1298787428&sr=1-6
> 
> They worked great but I really need help on deciding which pair to buy based on one factor - the loop holes. I used a bigger pair for a day and the loops were nothing like the one I lost. I don't know how many real electricians use the loop holes (I'm still in school) but I feel like it helps me a lot, saves time, and does it perfect.. well the old one.
> 
> So I was wondering, are all loop holes the same or do they vary slightly? If you've used a pair you remember that stood out, please fill me in.



These are the ones i use these days..http://www.amazon.com/Klein-11055-Klein-Kurve-Stripper-Cutter/dp/B00080DPNQ/ref=pd_cp_hi_2


----------



## wcord

Fate said:


> I just lost my strippers somehow and I'm looking for one equal to or better than then. Here is my old pair.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-1011-St...ower-hand-tools&ie=UTF8&qid=1298787428&sr=1-6
> 
> They worked great but I really need help on deciding which pair to buy based on one factor - the loop holes. I used a bigger pair for a day and the loops were nothing like the one I lost. I don't know how many real electricians use the loop holes (I'm still in school) but I feel like it helps me a lot, saves time, and does it perfect.. well the old one.
> 
> So I was wondering, are all loop holes the same or do they vary slightly? If you've used a pair you remember that stood out, please fill me in.



Have used the Ideal Stripmaster since they first came out. They last me maybe 2 years but the wear and tear they save on the hands and wrists is worth it. http://www.idealindustries.ca/products/tools_totes/wire_strippers/stripmaster.php


----------



## Chevyman30571

I have the ideal kinetic reflex strippers and love them and i also have the klein kurve strippers. I like the fact that the ideal strippers have the plastic up higher for my thumb when I strip wire the kleins dont. Also the klein strippers loosen up over time.


----------



## MDShunk

I generally get the Ideal one's that have up to a #8 skinning hole in them. I'm pretty picky about having sharp skinners, so I go through a pair every 4 or 5 months maybe. I don't spend a ton of money on the fancy one's, since everything goes dull in time.


----------



## mattsilkwood

On a side note, does anyone else use the next size smaller hole? 

Like for #10 I use the #12 hole, for #12 I use the #14 hole, so on and so forth. 
It will give you a clean cut through the insulation.


----------



## Rudeboy

mattsilkwood said:


> On a side note, does anyone else use the next size smaller hole?
> 
> Like for #10 I use the #12 hole, for #12 I use the #14 hole, so on and so forth.
> It will give you a clean cut through the insulation.


for stranded.


----------



## oldtimer

Rudeboy said:


> for stranded.



I prefer to use the right size hole for the wire. I have found that if you nick it *at all*, it could break off when you twist it.

That being said, when the strippers get worn, they do not strip the insulation properly, and make it a little more difficult.

Much as I hate to admit it, then I have to toss the stripper out and buy a new one. :icon_cry:


----------



## d-fi

I use the Klein 11055, not a huge fan of them but they get the job done well enough. I somehow ended up 3 pairs though








-bottom, first pair of strippers ever lost them doing a projector plug during a rough in, found them again 4 months later second day after refinding them a live wire modified my 14 gauge hole  keeping them for cutting questionable wires.

-middle, replacement pair for the pair i "lost" now my main strippers

-top, gift at the company christmas party still virgin

a few guys i know really like the crocs i'd buy a pair but i have to wear out all these ones first


----------



## Fate

Wow lots of suggestions. Thanks. I'm looking through all of them. Do any of you guys have experience with the loop holes on them? They make my part easier :laughing:


----------



## farlsincharge

mattsilkwood said:


> On a side note, does anyone else use the next size smaller hole?
> 
> Like for #10 I use the #12 hole, for #12 I use the #14 hole, so on and so forth.
> It will give you a clean cut through the insulation.



With klien I always did, not so with the ideals.

As for the holes, it seems to me the ideals are slightly farther in on the stripper and require you to concentrate on making a small loop more than the kliens do.


----------



## kevmanTA

I like my Greenlee ones, I'm pretty sure it's the klein above with green and yellow handles..


----------



## mattsilkwood

Rudeboy said:


> for stranded.


 I work with stranded almost exclusively.


----------



## Demac

If you're not scared of a 'Made in Taiwan' label, I've heard good things about these. I'd like to try them out, but my cheap little craftsman ones won't die.

http://www.paladin-tools.com/view_tool.php?id=119&parent_id=169

I recently got the 20-30 awg version, but any use of them will be rare with the current work I do.


----------



## Jlarson

I'm with Marc, cheap Ideals or Kleins cause I go through so many. Although I'm looking at what channellock has to offer now. 



mattsilkwood said:


> On a side note, does anyone else use the next size smaller hole?
> 
> Like for #10 I use the #12 hole, for #12 I use the #14 hole, so on and so forth.
> It will give you a clean cut through the insulation.


Depends on which pair I'm using, I have some that are solid/stranded, some for stranded only and some for solid only, so I have to adjust accordingly... when I remember that is :laughing:


----------



## Electotheresc

> Right now I am using Ideal reflex


It's what I use too, much easier on my wrist.
__________________
Alex

http://www.electriciantotherescue.com.au/


----------



## sburton224

I used to be strictly Ideal, I liked the fact that I could strip #8 if needed. I recently picked up a pair of the new forged Milwaukee strippers. I still keep the Ideals in my bag but I've been using the Milwaukee since I got them. They are sharp and are comfortable to use. As far as the loop hole, I don't use em...I use the end of the strippers to make the loop.


----------



## tceek

using the klein all purpose tool and getting used to it, also less tools in my pouch 



https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-J2078CR-All-Purpose-Crimper/dp/B016XE2CHA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1494891389&sr=8-1&keywords=j207


----------



## Rob-Bryant




----------



## HackWork

mattsilkwood said:


> On a side note, does anyone else use the next size smaller hole?
> 
> Like for #10 I use the #12 hole, for #12 I use the #14 hole, so on and so forth.
> It will give you a clean cut through the insulation.


I know this is from 6 years ago, but who cares.

I sometimes do the exact opposite of what Matt does. I will use the #12 hole for #14 wire, etc. I want to make sure that I don't put even the slightest nick in the conductor.

This is why I can get away with putting 30 amps on #14 wire.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

mcclary's electrical said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/croc-wire-strippers-19664/


These, or the ones I'm using now are the Milwaukee Combos

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/hand-tools/pliers/48-22-3079

They have quickly become my favorite tool in my bag.


----------



## SteveGr

Hi there.
Have someone used IRWIN VISE-GRIP Multi-Tool wire stripper?


----------



## John Valdes

HackWork said:


> I know this is from 6 years ago, but who cares.
> 
> I sometimes do the exact opposite of what Matt does. I will use the #12 hole for #14 wire, etc. I want to make sure that I don't put even the slightest nick in the conductor.
> 
> This is why I can get away with putting 30 amps on #14 wire.


LOL.

With the newer wire, it seems I must use the 12 hole for 14. Like the insulation is thinner?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

SteveGr said:


> Hi there.
> Have someone used IRWIN VISE-GRIP Multi-Tool wire stripper?



Welcome aboard by the way!

Those look just like my old favorites just rebranded Klein brand:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> LOL.
> 
> With the newer wire, it seems I must use the 12 hole for 14. Like the insulation is thinner?


Why would insulation thickness effect wire gauge hole size?


----------



## MTW

HackWork said:


> I know this is from 6 years ago, but who cares.
> 
> I sometimes do the exact opposite of what Matt does. I will use the #12 hole for #14 wire, etc. I want to make sure that I don't put even the slightest nick in the conductor.
> 
> This is why I can get away with putting 30 amps on #14 wire.


I do that with stranded. I've never had an issue with strippers nicking solid wire, so I use the same size.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> I do that with stranded. I've never had an issue with strippers nicking solid wire, so I use the same size.


The markings on strippers for stranded are always a gauge larger for solid.

ie: 12ga solid = 14ga stranded


----------



## DesignerMan

Just got me a pair of these...
https://data.kleintools.com/sites/a...res/klein/96410_ForgedSteel_Wire Stripper.pdf

They're nice but I wish they had a #8 stripper on it as well. But overall a very nice tool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyingsod

SteveGr said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Have someone used IRWIN VISE-GRIP Multi-Tool wire stripper?




Multi tool? I have the auto wire strippers by them but I've not seen a multi tool style one. Got a link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod

HackWork said:


> I know this is from 6 years ago, but who cares.
> 
> 
> 
> I sometimes do the exact opposite of what Matt does. I will use the #12 hole for #14 wire, etc. I want to make sure that I don't put even the slightest nick in the conductor.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I can get away with putting 30 amps on #14 wire.




I know this is from a year ago but who cares. The directions advise using the smaller hole for the cut and the larger to pull off the waste. Don't you guys read directions?

Do you have any proof that nicks are a real issue or is it just something you were taught?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork

Flyingsod said:


> I know this is from a year ago but who cares. The directions advise using the smaller hole for the cut and the larger to pull off the waste. Don't you guys read directions?
> 
> Do you have any proof that nicks are a real issue or is it just something you were taught?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a not a year, it's two months. For someone so critical about reading instructions, you really should read dates better.

If you don't like the way I do it, do it your own way. Jesus Fu*k.


----------



## SteveGr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard by the way!
> 
> Those look just like my old favorites just rebranded Klein brand:


What is the model of Klein Tools?
I have read that IRWIN VISE-GRIP one of the best in the same price? Is this real?
I've read here - https://besttoolexpert.com/wire-strippers-buyers-guide-and-review/


----------



## splatz

I do it the same way Hackwork does, if I am going to be stripping a lot of the same wire, figure out what's the biggest hole that lets you pull it apart clean and easy. 

But I am really getting more into using an automatic stripper, like these 

https://www.amazon.com/Felo-0715762...1499773559&sr=8-1&keywords=felo+wire+stripper


----------



## MechanicalDVR

SteveGr said:


> What is the model of Klein Tools?
> I have read that IRWIN VISE-GRIP one of the best in the same price? Is this real?
> I've read here - https://besttoolexpert.com/wire-strippers-buyers-guide-and-review/


The one pictured is a Klein #1010


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> I do it the same way Hackwork does, if I am going to be stripping a lot of the same wire, figure out what's the biggest hole that lets you pull it apart clean and easy.
> 
> But I am really getting more into using an automatic stripper, like these
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Felo-0715762...1499773559&sr=8-1&keywords=felo+wire+stripper


Always like an auto stripper for terminating inside control panels.


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Always like an auto stripper for terminating inside control panels.


Huge time saver, especially with the depth stop. I just bought the Knipex a few weeks ago, I found a depth that works for crimp terminals and terminal blocks, and it worked fine all day on #12 stranded and #18 stranded and a few #24 solid, no fiddling to make sure your wire's in the right hole all day (heheheh) 

For receptacle and switch terminals, if you are OCD about getting the strip length just right, the depth is even handier. 

The L-shaped ones like the Felo I posted and the Knipex I bought are ergonomic but not very tool pouch friendly. I couldn't find an L-shaped set that had an adjustment screw for harder / softer insulation.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Always like an auto stripper for terminating inside control panels.


Do they come with a matching purse?













:jester: I had to :thumbup:


----------



## splatz

HackWork said:


> Do they come with a matching purse?


Then paint flames or a skull on it if you have to, but update your strippers! 

Lever nuts actually work better when the wire was stripped by something with a plastic frame.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Do they come with a matching purse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jester: I had to :thumbup:


Nope but I'm sure you could just get one to match your shoes!


----------



## Jlarson

Im giving thr jr crocs a try. I like the size range and the curved cutter is nice on some wire types.


----------



## SteveGr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Always like an auto stripper for terminating inside control panels.


Thanks


----------



## MechanicalDVR

SteveGr said:


> Thanks


Welcome!


----------



## abstract

The kinpex installation pliers are by far my favourite. Love the fact they cut cables like butter and make my backpack lighter. Love these multi tools 😊


----------

